

CEO of Yipit on how he learned to code & changed the trajectory of Yipit - davidblerner
http://www.davidblerner.com/david_b_lerner/2011/03/venture-studio-4-vinicius-vacanti-ceo-of-yipit-part-1.html

======
Jcasc
<http://viniciusvacanti.com/>

His blog has great advice for new entrepreneurs. Especially when you don't
have a tech co-founder... He covers in depth how he went about learning to
code a basic prototype and provides a solid outline to go about doing so.

~~~
davidblerner
yup, one of the best blogs for a tech entrepreneur out there...

